# IBD.. looking for other people's experiences.



## Kerri B (Nov 24, 2017)

So my dog Logan is a year old rescue dog form Spain - we tried to establish him on Pedigree when we got him but this didnt agree with his stomach so we started him on James Well-beloved wet food with biscuits which he was fine with up until about 2 months ago when he started to vomit his food back up about 30-60 mins after (intermittently) or he would retch randomly and bring up bile. Although his stools were normal and formed i noticed they were getting more mucousy. 

Trip to the vet and he diagnosed possible IBD (yet to be confirmed by biopsy, but I am sure he probably does have it). Vet prescribed Purina Veterinary Hypoallergenic hydrolyzed protein diet for 3month - we introduced the biscuits slowly and he will not eat them on their own and only likes them with the wet food. We tried but he had gone the whole day without eating. 

We noticed that the HA diet is making him constipated but is also having periods of loose stools after he has had a constipated poo. 

Logan is fine within himself - always looks forward to his food, full of energy, drinks enough water, tummy is a bit harder than usual but not tender to touch. 

Is there a hypoallergenic wet food that can be given with the biscuits - we changed him over to forthglade and he appears to like this better than james wb. 

Any other remedies that can help with IBD? 

Sorry for the long thread! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I had a collie bitch with severe food intolerance who ended up on Purina HA. Not the most palatable of food is it?

Arden Grange Partner cans are hypoallergenic. My current collies have the lamb and rice (wet and dry) but they do a sensitive version which is white fish and potato. Possibly worth a try?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How long was he ok on JWB?

What treatment is the vet giving?

We have a dog who has battled IBD for 10 of his 12 years


----------



## Kerri B (Nov 24, 2017)

rona said:


> How long was he ok on JWB?
> 
> What treatment is the vet giving?
> 
> We have a dog who has battled IBD for 10 of his 12 years


We got him in May so he was probably on it since June when we introduced it until the middle of October, this problem came on at the start of October.

Vet is giving him a 3 month food trial to start with then see how he goes. He also advised to muzzle him when out as he does sometimes scavage every now and again - but if i catch him in the act he will almost always put whatever it is down! But i've chosen not to do this as he enjoys running too much and chasing his ball. We have not given him any treats.
He also prescribed him anti-emetics for a week. The vomitting/regurgitation stopped almost immediately.

How do you manage your dogs IBD?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The trouble with IBD is that food that works for one, may not work for another and the tiniest piece of scavenged anything can start an episode, also can the smallest treat given by someone else (It's amazing how many people give dogs treats without ever asking)

Our boy is fairly stable now and has been for a few years, but when he first got it at 2, we nearly lost him.
If you can get yours stabilised fast, hopefully you won't have to go through what we did,

For Muddy it took steroids, a very long course of Metronidazole and repeated at times of flair up.
Ranitidine and Buscopan for his pain and good old Chappie original tinned food, which he's been on for 10 tears almost exclusively.

Over time and when things have settled, we have found a few things that he can eat in very small quantities, but in those early days it was actually life or death for him


----------



## pennyLokiMUM (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi my Poppy has IBD, similar sort of treatment to Rona, so speak to vet about Ranitidine, she has flare ups 2 recently, she is fed Vets Kitchen pork and potato but has developed watery eyes and itching, so the Vets wants us to move her to another dry food grain free turkey and veg, we have not tried wet food, we have been told we can get allergy testing but that's not conclusive, so its trial and error with food, to be honest its stressful, we hate seeing poppy in such discomfort, heard some good things about other diets but like everyone its about finding whats right for you.


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

My collie has been suffering with her stomach on and off for years, but in the past year shes been getting a lot of nausea /acid attacks which lead to bacteria overgrowth. 

Something I realised is that when she gets nausea, its coinciding with her left ear getting really red and itchy, every single time. So what's working at the moment is half a piriton as soon as the nausea/ear appear and after a few days everything settles.

Theres a histamine/allergy connection going on which is affecting the gut. If shes particularly acidy she also gets half a zantac.

Prior to this she was constantly on antibiotics and the problem would reappear shortly after they were stopped. Omezparole never worked for nausea for her yet piriton does, yet Im aware poriton is a h1 blocker which doesn't directly affect stomach acid, and after loads of research myself (we seemed to have come to a dead end with vets) I suspect allergies are a large part of the problem and too much histamine.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

mollypip said:


> My collie has been suffering with her stomach on and off for years, but in the past year shes been getting a lot of nausea /acid attacks which lead to bacteria overgrowth.
> 
> Something I realised is that when she gets nausea, its coinciding with her left ear getting really red and itchy, every single time. So what's working at the moment is half a piriton as soon as the nausea/ear appear and after a few days everything settles.
> 
> ...


Heidis been having similar problems the last few years. Worse in winter. Your connection with allergy affecting the gut makes great sense. Hers ties in with rotting leaves, wet mud and grass. Mold spores I suspect. First dose Ranitidine works but subsequent doses make it worse and I drew a blank with vets.
She has a seasonal grass pollen allergy, so all slots into place but until your post I felt a bit barmy .
Apple cider vinegar helps and she was having Yudigest and slippery elm but I found a broader spec Pre/Probiotic inc digestive enzymes more beneficial and didn't need slippery elm. This winter is the best she's been in years since the change of supplement and keeping up the ACV. We avoid wet conditions as much as possible but living in the country it's not easy.
I will persue the allergy route. Thank you.

Apologies for hijacking your thread OP.


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Heidis been having similar problems the last few years. Worse in winter. Your connection with allergy affecting the gut makes great sense. Hers ties in with rotting leaves, wet mud and grass. Mold spores I suspect. First dose Ranitidine works but subsequent doses make it worse and I drew a blank with vets.
> She has a seasonal grass pollen allergy, so all slots into place but until your post I felt a bit barmy .
> Apple cider vinegar helps and she was having Yudigest and slippery elm but I found a broader spec Pre/Probiotic inc digestive enzymes more beneficial and didn't need slippery elm. This winter is the best she's been in years since the change of supplement and keeping up the ACV. We avoid wet conditions as much as possible but living in the country it's not easy.
> I will persue the allergy route. Thank you.
> ...


Hi mum2heidi! What started the connection for me was reading up on Histamine intolerance, and how they are discovering the connection with histamine intolerance and the gut/ibd, ibs etc. There's some recent research which showed ordinary H1 antihistamine can very much help ibd/ibs and the pain that can go with it. When I realised Molly s ear was playing up alongside her tummy I gave the piriton a try.

I have played around with the zantac and I haven't found it that helpful by itself, and like you if I give her solely zantac for a number of days things improve first then start to get worse. 
But using small doses of primarily piriton, then occasionally adding half a zantac (you can give both together) for short periods of time are working for her. 
I kind of judge how much of which I give by the way she responds, sometimes only a quarter piriton and maybe a quarter zantac for a couple of days is enough to calm things down again for awhile. Sometimes just piriton alone, sometimes both.

Its really important to catch it as soon as I see the first signs of nausea and to interrupt the allergy/acid/ nausea cycle, which if left to progress seems, for molly anyway, to result in major stomach bacterial /infection, needing long courses of antibiotics.

Ive used , and still do , slippery elm, and find it helpful but its not enough by itself. I find digestive enzymes helpful too. She also gets a teaspoon of Lactoluse if she appears anyway constipated, constipation causes big problems too.

It may not be the perfect solution but its really helping my dog! The vets could offer us no more suggestions.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Mollypip,
Just looked into Quercetin and the connection with histamine and the gut came up. SDH suggested it was allergy based a while ago but I didn’t think about histamines. More concerned with tum health along with the vet. Now it’s a lot clearer thank you.

Agreed nipping in the bud is key. I increase meal frequency from 4 that keep her ticking over to 2 hourly day and night at worst. Had to drop raw early on for wet and subsequently wet for kibble. Seems to utilise the excess, keep her gut busy and more food per meal. Anti histamines as well could be the answer. As you say, not perfect but definately a step in the right direction and far better than anything the vet came up with.

So far we’ve not had constipation issues.


----------



## Michelle Petty (Apr 27, 2018)

Kerri B said:


> So my dog Logan is a year old rescue dog form Spain - we tried to establish him on Pedigree when we got him but this didnt agree with his stomach so we started him on James Well-beloved wet food with biscuits which he was fine with up until about 2 months ago when he started to vomit his food back up about 30-60 mins after (intermittently) or he would retch randomly and bring up bile. Although his stools were normal and formed i noticed they were getting more mucousy.
> 
> Trip to the vet and he diagnosed possible IBD (yet to be confirmed by biopsy, but I am sure he probably does have it). Vet prescribed Purina Veterinary Hypoallergenic hydrolyzed protein diet for 3month - we introduced the biscuits slowly and he will not eat them on their own and only likes them with the wet food. We tried but he had gone the whole day without eating.
> 
> ...


Yes! My coydog (coyote/border Collie mix)was diagnosed at about 1 year,after constantly vomiting bile. After several $$$ test they finally diagnosed her. We have her on Fromm grain free and a little boiled chicken 3x a day. They put her on prednesone and must test her liver and kidneys ever year. Prednesone can be very damaging, so we keep up on her tests. We also got Healthy Paws pet insurance, best decision ever!


----------



## Kerri B (Nov 24, 2017)

Michelle Petty said:


> Yes! My coydog (coyote/border Collie mix)was diagnosed at about 1 year,after constantly vomiting bile. After several $$$ test they finally diagnosed her. We have her on Fromm grain free and a little boiled chicken 3x a day. They put her on prednesone and must test her liver and kidneys ever year. Prednesone can be very damaging, so we keep up on her tests. We also got Healthy Paws pet insurance, best decision ever!


What a gorgeous dog you have! To update you of our situation. We fed Logan chicken and rice 3x a day - morning feed with a sachet of 'fortiflora' probiotic sprinkled on top. Did these for a couple of months then gradually introduced Forthglade grain free wet food with the purina HA biscuits x3 a day. We are now onto this twice a day with no need for the probiotic anymore. No vomiting, no loose/mucousy stools - so it appears all these symptoms have disappeared. We don't feed him any human food or treats so he's pretty good! Luckily sounds like a mild case.


----------



## Michelle Petty (Apr 27, 2018)

Kerri B said:


> What a gorgeous dog you have! To update you of our situation. We fed Logan chicken and rice 3x a day - morning feed with a sachet of 'fortiflora' probiotic sprinkled on top. Did these for a couple of months then gradually introduced Forthglade grain free wet food with the purina HA biscuits x3 a day. We are now onto this twice a day with no need for the probiotic anymore. No vomiting, no loose/mucousy stools - so it appears all these symptoms have disappeared. We don't feed him any human food or treats so he's pretty good! Luckily sounds like a mild case.


That's wonderful news! Its so scary when they have episodes,poor babies. Last time there was a little blood in her bile vomit! 
I agree on the human food "treats". We care for my 90 year old dad, and he loves giving her bites of his dinner... and tastes of ice cream! Last testing it showed her glucose levels high, so no more sugary treats lol. 
I've never heard of Logan dog food. Is it a UK brand?


----------



## Kerri B (Nov 24, 2017)

Michelle Petty said:


> That's wonderful news! Its so scary when they have episodes,poor babies. Last time there was a little blood in her bile vomit!
> I agree on the human food "treats". We care for my 90 year old dad, and he loves giving her bites of his dinner... and tastes of ice cream! Last testing it showed her glucose levels high, so no more sugary treats lol.
> I've never heard of Logan dog food. Is it a UK brand?


Sorry, Logan is the name of my dog haha. We feed him 'Forthglade' Grain free - which he loves. What do you feed yours?


----------



## Michelle Petty (Apr 27, 2018)

Kerri B said:


> Sorry, Logan is the name of my dog haha. We feed him 'Forthglade' Grain free - which he loves. What do you feed yours?


Oh! Lmao! Sorry bout that! 
We feed Bella 'Fromm' Grain Free. 
Is Forthglade a UK brand?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

There has been a series on Radio 4 recently about gut bacteria. One of the stories in it was a woman with IBD who had been seriously ill with it for several years - I think it was 7 years. She was given a faecal transplant from her husband (like a reverse enema) to restore her gut flora and within a matter of days she had no further symptoms.
I'd start with daily probiotics and prebiotics.


----------



## ladyisla (Apr 19, 2014)

Burrowzig said:


> There has been a series on Radio 4 recently about gut bacteria. One of the stories in it was a woman with IBD who had been seriously ill with it for several years - I think it was 7 years. She was given a faecal transplant from her husband (like a reverse enema) to restore her gut flora and within a matter of days she had no further symptoms.
> I'd start with daily probiotics and prebiotics.


Fascinating isn't it? I had IBD really severely, ended up having surgery to remove my colon over 10 years ago. If it was a question of having a few good bugs transplanted in there I would have done it. They weren't really making these links then, it was pretty much steroids and/or surgery once the disease got uncontrollable. Anyway, too late now 

I give Heidi a spoonful of plain yoghurt with her dinner. Started after her diagnosis of IMPA, not sure if it's doing anything but I figured it was worth a try.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

ladyisla said:


> Fascinating isn't it? I had IBD really severely, ended up having surgery to remove my colon over 10 years ago. If it was a question of having a few good bugs transplanted in there I would have done it. They weren't really making these links then, it was pretty much steroids and/or surgery once the disease got uncontrollable. Anyway, too late now
> 
> I give Heidi a spoonful of plain yoghurt with her dinner. Started after her diagnosis of IMPA, not sure if it's doing anything but I figured it was worth a try.


Get 'proper' live probiotics for dogs who have different gut flora to humans. Protexin or Bionic Biotics are good brands, from online veterinary pharmacies. Most yogurt has been pasteurised and is not 'live' (to increase shelf life).
The radio 4 series was over 3 weeks - just finished last week so should be available on their iPlayer.


----------

